# Russia accuses West of 'immoral' stance on Syria



## Ringel05

Yeah, like Russian has ever had the market on "moral" stance cornered......... 

BBC News - Russia accuses West of 'immoral' stance on Syria


----------



## Swagger

I agree, in the sense that it's a rather pious line to take from a country that's run by immoral gypsies and gangsters. But Russia still wields a lot of influence in the Middle East, not to mention being in possession of huge gas reserves. Like it or not, their opinion counts, regardless of how it coincides or reflects upon their undeniably tarnished reputation.


----------



## ekrem

Ringel05 said:
			
		

> Yeah, like Russian has ever had the market on "moral" stance cornered.........



Let's count the innocent bodies that were killed in war or hostile acts in near history and let's look at Russia's share within these numbers. Russia doesn't bomb anyone and makes a "we bring democracy" Hollywood drama out of it. 
With the exception of Georgia, where body-count was very very low Russia acts like a responsible actor within International System. Definitely more responsible and with more "moral"-stance then some other countries.


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like Russian has ever had the market on "moral" stance cornered.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's count the innocent bodies that were killed in war or hostile acts in near history and let's look at Russia's share within these numbers. Russia doesn't bomb anyone and makes a "we bring democracy" Hollywood drama out of it.
> With the exception of Georgia, where body-count was very very low Russia acts like a responsible actor within International System. Definitely more responsible and with more "moral"-stance then some other countries.
Click to expand...

Aren't you getting dizzy yet?


----------



## ekrem

Ringel05 said:


> Aren't you getting dizzy yet?



You made a sarcastic comment about Russia and moral-stance.
I wrote down my conviction, that there isn't anything wrong with Russia's moral-stance as Russia is a peaceful and responsible member of International Community, based on the body-count it has caused in recent history.


----------



## Swagger

To be fair, Ringel, Ekrem does have a point.


----------



## Ringel05

Swagger said:


> To be fair, Ringel, Ekrem does have a point.



Obviously he, and apparently you, have forgotten about, or ignored Russia's history through the end of the cold war not to mention their history with their own or subjected peoples.
So again Ekrem, aren't you dizzy yet.


----------



## GHook93

ekrem said:


> Let's count the innocent bodies that were killed in war or hostile acts in near history and let's look at Russia's share within these numbers. Russia doesn't bomb anyone and makes a "we bring democracy" Hollywood drama out of it.
> With the exception of Georgia, where body-count was very very low Russia acts like a responsible actor within International System. Definitely more responsible and with more "moral"-stance then some other countries.



I think Ukraine would disagree! Holodomor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Probably your terrorist Chechan friends would disagree!

Stalin is said have MURDERED 20 million of his own people!

What about Afghanistan? They invaded to bring communism to their neighbor. They killed 1 million plus there.

Name a former Soviet State and they will account atrocities committed by mother Russia.


Not to mention when they invaded other countries they aren't seeking to bring Democracy, they are seeking to suppress Democracy and bring socialism!


----------



## High_Gravity

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like Russian has ever had the market on "moral" stance cornered.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's count the innocent bodies that were killed in war or hostile acts in near history and let's look at Russia's share within these numbers. Russia doesn't bomb anyone and makes a "we bring democracy" Hollywood drama out of it.
> With the exception of Georgia, where body-count was very very low Russia acts like a responsible actor within International System. Definitely more responsible and with more "moral"-stance then some other countries.
Click to expand...


I think the people in Chechnya would disagree you dumb fuck. Russia definently will not hesitate to use its Military for its own interests.


----------



## High_Gravity

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you getting dizzy yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You made a sarcastic comment about Russia and moral-stance.
> I wrote down my conviction, that there isn't anything wrong with Russia's moral-stance as Russia is a peaceful and responsible member of International Community, based on the body-count it has caused in recent history.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you getting dizzy yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a sarcastic comment about Russia and moral-stance.
> I wrote down my conviction, that there isn't anything wrong with Russia's moral-stance as Russia is a peaceful and responsible member of International Community, based on the body-count it has caused in recent history.
Click to expand...


Considering your claim I'd recommend a book,* The Fighting Never Stopped* (A Comprehensive Guide to World Conflict Since 1945) by _Patrick Brogan_.


----------



## ekrem

Ringel05 said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, Ringel, Ekrem does have a point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he, and apparently you, have forgotten about, or ignored Russia's history through the end of the cold war not to mention their history with their own or subjected peoples.
> So again Ekrem, aren't you dizzy yet.
Click to expand...


Times change. Roles change. 
And some still see in themselves a self-perception that's not really valid anymore.

Russia has clear interests in Syria, and Syria is the only Arab country where Russia achieved to preserve a sort of client-state relationship from the vast portfolio of Soviet foreign policy. That's not only talk from Russia, but it cultivated that relationship with multi-billion $ debt-reduction directly and indirectly by other means. 

Russia also saw how a mandated "no-fly"-zone in Libya turned into a bombing mission with civilian and military targets and a resulting regime-change.
Russia is criticizing the stance of West vis-a-vis the Syrian opposition "fighters". And when you follow that conflict those fighters clearly raised their ability to hit the Syrian Army.


----------



## High_Gravity

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, Ringel, Ekrem does have a point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he, and apparently you, have forgotten about, or ignored Russia's history through the end of the cold war not to mention their history with their own or subjected peoples.
> So again Ekrem, aren't you dizzy yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times change. Roles change.
> And some still see in themselves a self-perception that's not really valid anymore.
> 
> *Russia has clear interests in Syria, and Syria is the only Arab country where Russia achieved to preserve a sort of client-state relationship from the vast portfolio of Soviet foreign policy. That's not only talk from Russia, but it cultivated that relationship with multi-billion $ debt-reduction directly and indirectly by other means.*
> 
> Russia also saw how a mandated "no-fly"-zone in Libya turned into a bombing mission with civilian and military targets and a resulting regime-change.
> Russia is criticizing the stance of West vis-a-vis the Syrian opposition "fighters". And when you follow that conflict those fighters clearly raised their ability to hit the Syrian Army.
Click to expand...


Thats basically why Russia opposes regime change in Syria idiot, not because of any "moral" stance, Russia has no problem bombing the shit out of people when it serves their interest.


----------



## ekrem

Ringel05 said:


> Considering your claim I'd recommend a book,* The Fighting Never Stopped* (A Comprehensive Guide to World Conflict Since 1945) by _Patrick Brogan_.



I don't need to read a book to know what's going on in recent history. 
It was not Russia, that invaded Iraq or bombed Libya. 

Russia is a responsible member of I. Community. I don't expect, that Americans who were raised with Anti-Soviet feelings share my view. There's anyway a big discrepancy of how Americans view themselves and how their actions are perceived by world.


----------



## ekrem

GHook93 said:


> Stalin is said have MURDERED 20 million of his own people!



Neither are modern day Russians responsible for what Stalin did nor are modern-day leaders of Russians behaving in any kind resembling Stalin.


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your claim I'd recommend a book,* The Fighting Never Stopped* (A Comprehensive Guide to World Conflict Since 1945) by _Patrick Brogan_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to read a book to know what's going on in recent history.
> It was not Russia, that invaded Iraq or bombed Libya.
> 
> Russia is a responsible member of I. Community. I don't expect, that Americans who were raised with Anti-Soviet feelings share my view. There's anyway a big discrepancy of how Americans view themselves and how their actions are perceived by world.
Click to expand...


There's a great disparity on how Russia's allies perceive Russia and themselves as opposed to the rest of the world views them. 
Oh and Libya was a NATO (mostly French) thing.  The only real (potential) mistake we made was Iraq.  BTW how I was raised to view Russia and how I have come to view them based on historical and social history/knowledge are two different things.  
You really have to be getting dizzy by now.


----------



## ekrem

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and Libya was a NATO (mostly French) thing.


Agreed, others were dragged into it. But from Russia's point of view it does not matter who really is responsible for Libya. Russia just knows, that if it OKs any UNSC resolution on Syria it will be misused like the way it has been in Libya.



			
				Ringel05 said:
			
		

> The only real (potential) mistake we made was Iraq.


Big time.


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin is said have MURDERED 20 million of his own people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are modern day Russians responsible for what Stalin did nor are modern-day leaders of Russians behaving in any kind resembling Stalin.
Click to expand...


I wonder what the Chetznians (and a few others) would say about that.  Check with the Russian state news agencies, they'd be more then happy to tell you how coddled and loved they are by the Russians.


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Libya was a NATO (mostly French) thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, others were dragged into it. But from Russia's point of view it does not matter who really is responsible for Libya. *Russia just knows, that if it OKs any UNSC resolution on Syria it will be misused like the way it has been in Libya.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only real (potential) mistake we made was Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big time.
Click to expand...


Yeah, so?  How does that have anything to do with the US other than there are some who want us to get involved?


----------



## GHook93

ekrem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin is said have MURDERED 20 million of his own people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are modern day Russians responsible for what Stalin did nor are modern-day leaders of Russians behaving in any kind resembling Stalin.
Click to expand...


Sure they are!

I do find Turkey's stance on Syria ironic and hypocritical considering the inhumanities they continue inflict on people:
(1) Cyprus Occupation
(2) Kurdish Oppression
(3) Invasion of Kurdish Iraq
(4) Armenian Blockade, Oppression and Current Armenian Holocaust Denial
(5) Turkish Christian Persecution


----------



## ekrem

Ringel05 said:


> I wonder what the Chetznians (and a few others) would say about that.  Check with the Russian state news agencies, they'd be more then happy to tell you how coddled and loved they are by the Russians.



What happened in places like Grozny is what happened in places like Fallujah. 
The only difference is, that Russia had a clear interest of self-preservation. After all some elements in Chechnya seek independence by non-democratic means. 
Russia didn't send its leaders in-front of TV-cameras preaching Human Rights and Democracy or portraying a danger for all humanity coming out of Chechnya. 
It also didn't took "embedded journalism" to places it really doesn't belong to.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin is said have MURDERED 20 million of his own people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are modern day Russians responsible for what Stalin did nor are modern-day leaders of Russians behaving in any kind resembling Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they are!
> 
> I do find Turkey's stance on Syria ironic and hypocritical considering the inhumanities they continue inflict on people:
> (1) Cyprus Occupation
> (2) Kurdish Oppression
> (3) Invasion of Kurdish Iraq
> (4) Armenian Blockade, Oppression and Current Armenian Holocaust Denial
> (5) Turkish Christian Persecution
Click to expand...


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Chetznians (and a few others) would say about that.  Check with the Russian state news agencies, they'd be more then happy to tell you how coddled and loved they are by the Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in places like Grozny is what happened in places like Fallujah.
> The only difference is, that Russia had a clear interest of self-preservation. After all some elements in Chechnya seek independence by non-democratic means.
> Russia didn't send its leaders in-front of TV-cameras preaching Human Rights and Democracy or portraying a danger for all humanity coming out of Chechnya.
> It also didn't took "embedded journalism" to places it really doesn't belong to.
Click to expand...


No because Russia doesn't care one wit about human rights or democracy, never have, probably never will.


----------



## ekrem

Ringel05 said:


> No because Russia doesn't care one wit about human rights or democracy, never have, probably never will.



USA doesn't also.


----------



## Ropey

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No because Russia doesn't care one wit about human rights or democracy, never have, probably never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA doesn't also.
Click to expand...


That's why it is a Democracy. Because it doesn't care about Human Rights or Democracy.


----------



## High_Gravity

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Chetznians (and a few others) would say about that.  Check with the Russian state news agencies, they'd be more then happy to tell you how coddled and loved they are by the Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in places like Grozny is what happened in places like Fallujah.
> The only difference is, that Russia had a clear interest of self-preservation. After all some elements in Chechnya seek independence by non-democratic means.
> Russia didn't send its leaders in-front of TV-cameras preaching Human Rights and Democracy or portraying a danger for all humanity coming out of Chechnya.
> It also didn't took "embedded journalism" to places it really doesn't belong to.
Click to expand...


It's painfully obvious you don't know dick about Chechnya, Fallujah or anything else for that matter. Go talk to your Muslim brothers in Chechnya and tell them you think Russia in a responsible member of the international community so they can piss in your face.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he, and apparently you, have forgotten about, or ignored Russia's history through the end of the cold war not to mention their history with their own or subjected peoples.
> So again Ekrem, aren't you dizzy yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times change. Roles change.
> And some still see in themselves a self-perception that's not really valid anymore.
> 
> *Russia has clear interests in Syria, and Syria is the only Arab country where Russia achieved to preserve a sort of client-state relationship from the vast portfolio of Soviet foreign policy. That's not only talk from Russia, but it cultivated that relationship with multi-billion $ debt-reduction directly and indirectly by other means.*
> 
> Russia also saw how a mandated "no-fly"-zone in Libya turned into a bombing mission with civilian and military targets and a resulting regime-change.
> Russia is criticizing the stance of West vis-a-vis the Syrian opposition "fighters". And when you follow that conflict those fighters clearly raised their ability to hit the Syrian Army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats basically why Russia opposes regime change in Syria idiot, not because of any "moral" stance, Russia has no problem bombing the shit out of people when it serves their interest.
Click to expand...


Russia has no issues with killing their own.  Turkey has no issues with killing their own as well.  Neither are true Democracies.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Times change. Roles change.
> And some still see in themselves a self-perception that's not really valid anymore.
> 
> *Russia has clear interests in Syria, and Syria is the only Arab country where Russia achieved to preserve a sort of client-state relationship from the vast portfolio of Soviet foreign policy. That's not only talk from Russia, but it cultivated that relationship with multi-billion $ debt-reduction directly and indirectly by other means.*
> 
> Russia also saw how a mandated "no-fly"-zone in Libya turned into a bombing mission with civilian and military targets and a resulting regime-change.
> Russia is criticizing the stance of West vis-a-vis the Syrian opposition "fighters". And when you follow that conflict those fighters clearly raised their ability to hit the Syrian Army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats basically why Russia opposes regime change in Syria idiot, not because of any "moral" stance, Russia has no problem bombing the shit out of people when it serves their interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia has no issues with killing their own.  Turkey has no issues with killing their own as well.  Neither are true Democracies.
Click to expand...


Its no wonder ekrem likes Russia, but he is either blind to what they are or incredibly stupid, in his case its probably both.


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No because Russia doesn't care one wit about human rights or democracy, never have, probably never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA doesn't also.
Click to expand...


Right or wrong that's a matter of opinion.  BTW aren't you of the Islamic faith?  I guess since Russia is a key Turkish ally it's okay to throw your Islamic Chetznian brothers and sisters under the bus as long as it suits your ends.  Hypocrisy is alive and well.........


----------



## ekrem

Ringel05 said:


> Right or wrong that's a matter of opinion.  BTW aren't you of the Islamic faith?  I guess since Russia is a key Turkish ally it's okay to throw your Islamic Chetznian brothers and sisters under the bus as long as it suits your ends.  Hypocrisy is alive and well.........



Chechens are not my brothers. My brothers are Tatars, Bashkorts, Yuvats and others having autonomous republics within Russian Federation. Republics like Tatarstan and Bashkortistan  that are among the most richest entities within Russia.
As long as you don't plot against Russia's territorial integrity there isn't any problems between State Authority and being Muslim. 
Now you know, and next time you can write more competent posts. 

Bashkortostan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Tatarstan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sakha Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Khakassia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Altai Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Tuva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats basically why Russia opposes regime change in Syria idiot, not because of any "moral" stance, Russia has no problem bombing the shit out of people when it serves their interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has no issues with killing their own.  Turkey has no issues with killing their own as well.  Neither are true Democracies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its no wonder ekrem likes Russia, but he is either blind to what they are or incredibly stupid, in his case its probably both.
Click to expand...


Hatred of the West for being taken to task for their Genocide of the Armenians.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has no issues with killing their own.  Turkey has no issues with killing their own as well.  Neither are true Democracies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its no wonder ekrem likes Russia, but he is either blind to what they are or incredibly stupid, in his case its probably both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hatred of the West for being taken to task for their Genocide of the Armenians.
Click to expand...


As well as their occupation of Cyprus, and attempted genocide on the Kurds.


----------



## High_Gravity

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right or wrong that's a matter of opinion.  BTW aren't you of the Islamic faith?  I guess since Russia is a key Turkish ally it's okay to throw your Islamic Chetznian brothers and sisters under the bus as long as it suits your ends.  Hypocrisy is alive and well.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chechens are not my brothers. My brothers are Tatars, Bashkorts, Yuvats and others having autonomous republics within Russian Federation. Republics like Tatarstan and Bashkortistan  that are among the most richest entities within Russia.
> As long as you don't plot against Russia's territorial integrity there isn't any problems between State Authority and being Muslim.
> Now you know, and next time you can write more competent posts.
> 
> Bashkortostan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Tatarstan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Sakha Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Khakassia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Altai Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Tuva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


You are a shitty Muslim.


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right or wrong that's a matter of opinion.  BTW aren't you of the Islamic faith?  I guess since Russia is a key Turkish ally it's okay to throw your Islamic Chetznian brothers and sisters under the bus as long as it suits your ends.  Hypocrisy is alive and well.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chechens are not my brothers. My brothers are Tatars, Bashkorts, Yuvats and others having autonomous republics within Russian Federation. Republics like Tatarstan and Bashkortistan  that are among the most richest entities within Russia.
> As long as you don't plot against Russia's territorial integrity there isn't any problems between State Authority and being Muslim.
> Now you know, and next time you can write more competent posts.
> 
> Bashkortostan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Tatarstan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Sakha Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Khakassia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Altai Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Tuva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Very interesting, very telling............ 
Oh and:



> *Brotherhood and Unity amongst Muslims*
> 
> Why is it that when the Muslims of the 21st century hear that there has been an earthquake in Indonesia, Pakistan or a Tsunami along the borders of Asia but do not feel pained? When they hear of such atrocities or sufferings happening to their beloved Muslim brothers across the world there is no shared grief or significant compassion? Why is it that today when we hear that our Muslim brothers and sisters around the world are being tortured mercilessly, their land and posessions destroyed/occupied; their children are being killed/enslaved in poverty and human rights are being annihilated, that we feel no pain?
> 
> While we are living and enjoying the comforts and luxuries of the 21st century, our brothers and sisters are being oppressed all around us. It has become such that we have become immune to hearing such afflictions. It has become such that we find it hard to shed even one tear.
> 
> My dear readers, whoever you are and wherever you are, have we forgotten the Hadith of Rasullullah May Allah send peace and blessings upon him ?
> 
> Rasullullah May Allah send peace and blessings upon him giving an example of Muslim unity is reported to have said in a Hadith:
> 
> The Muslim Ummah is like one body. If the eye is in pain then the whole body is in pain and if the head is in pain then the whole body is in pain
> 
> So we the Muslim Ummah, whatever colour, nationality or gender, wherever we are, are like this body. If we hear that any part of this Ummah is being oppressed, then we should feel this pain.
> 
> My dear readers, our oppressed brothers and sisters are crying out for help. They find that the Muslims of the 21st century are asleep and there is no one to help them. The reason why we the Muslims are collapsing is because we do not have any love amongst us. *We harbour hatred for one another and our worldly matters and materialistic pursuits have taken over our lives*.
> 
> Have we forgotten the beloved companions radiyallaho anhum of Rasullullah May Allah send peace and blessings upon him? Have we even realised that they were of different colours and backgrounds. Hazrat Bilal May Allah be pleased with him was from Ethiopia , Hazrat Salman May Allah be pleased with him was of Persian decent, Hazrat Suhaib May Allah be pleased with him was from Rome and Hazrat Abu Zar May Allah be pleased with him was from Gifar.
> 
> They used to love each other more than real brothers. These were the Sahabas.
> 
> When Rasullullah May Allah send peace and blessings upon him made the Hijrah to Madinah, amongst them was Hazrat Abdur Rahman May Allah be pleased with him.
> 
> Rasullullah May Allah send peace and blessings upon him had just established peace between Hazrat Abdur Rahman and Hazrat Sa'ad Radhiallaho Anhu of Madinah. Rasullullah May Allah send peace and blessings upon him tells Sa'ad May Allah be pleased with him to take Hazrat Abdur Rahman May Allah be pleased with him as his brother. Hazrat Sa'ad May Allah be pleased with him says to Hazrat Abdur Rahman, O Abdur Rahman, I am one of the richest men of Madinah, take half of my wealth and do whatever you want to do with it. I have two wives, take a look at them, whichever one pleases you, I will divorce her so that you can marry her.
> 
> This is the love that the Sahaba had amongst them. Can we find any two people in the world like this today? And this is the love that Islam is asking from all the Muslims around the world today.
> 
> Has the time not come for all of us Muslims to unite again? The unity, which our Prophet May Allah send peace and blessings upon him has taught us, the unity that the Sahabas had, the Unity of Islam.


Brotherhood and Unity amongst Muslims


----------



## ekrem

Ringel05 said:


> Very interesting, very telling............
> Oh and:
> 
> *Brotherhood and Unity amongst Muslims*




All Wikipedia articles I posted consist of Republics in Russian Federation, that are inhabited and administrated by people who are my ethnic kinship. Now you know for next time when you post your theories.


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting, very telling............
> Oh and:
> 
> *Brotherhood and Unity amongst Muslims*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Wikipedia articles I posted consist of Republics in Russian Federation, that are inhabited and administrated by people who are my ethnic kinship. Now you know for next time when you post your theories.
Click to expand...

So you're not a Muslim?


----------



## ekrem

Ringel05 said:


> So you're not a Muslim?



Why you want to know? You want to convince me that USA has higher human rights standards than Russia by showing me to Guantanamo ?


----------



## ekrem

"Saddam funds Bin-Ladin" Americans. Wouldn't it be so tragic I would laugh about it. 
And then US soldiers like member "Mr. President" come to the board and tells his "we protect Iraqi children"-stories. 

Yeah. Keep your moral-stance for yourself.


----------



## High_Gravity

ekrem said:


> "Saddam funds Bin-Ladin" Americans. Wouldn't it be so tragic I would laugh about it.
> And then US soldiers like member "Mr. President" come to the board and tells his "we protect Iraqi children"-stories.
> 
> Yeah. Keep your moral-stance for yourself.



Your posts reek of hatred, ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're not a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you want to know? You want to convince me that USA has higher human rights standards than Russia by showing me to Guantanamo ?
Click to expand...


Spin, spin, spin.  Spin, spin, spin.  Spin that story, spin that story. 
Spin, spin, spin.  Spin, spin, spin.  Spin that story, spin that story. 

Not a very good deflection, but at least you tried.


----------



## Ringel05

You want to compare prisons??!!  I've seen pictures and read accounts of Turkish prisons.  Gitmo is the Waldorf Astoria by comparison.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ringel05 said:


> You want to compare prisons??!!  I've seen pictures and read accounts of Turkish prisons.  Gitmo is the Waldorf Astoria by comparison.



Gitmo is a 5 star resort compared to the shit hole prisons in Turkey.


----------



## Ringel05

Oh and don't even get me started on Russian prisons/gulags........


----------



## ekrem

Ringel05 said:


> You want to compare prisons??!!  I've seen pictures and read accounts of Turkish prisons.  Gitmo is the Waldorf Astoria by comparison.



That's what you think based on Hollywood movies. 
Our judiciary is subject to Human Rights Court in Strasbourg and we are a signatory to Convention on Human Rights of European Council.
All our prisoners have means and rights to approach a supranational Court to file complaints or open court-cases that are binding for Turkey. 

Your "Guantanamo is Waldorf Astoria" stories you can still believe in if that helps you bolstering your self-perception of Human Rights and Democracy.
And Abu-Ghraib probably was presidential suite in the Hilton Hotels?


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to compare prisons??!!  I've seen pictures and read accounts of Turkish prisons.  Gitmo is the Waldorf Astoria by comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you think based on Hollywood movies.
> Our judiciary is subject to Human Rights Court in Strasbourg and we are a signatory to Convention on Human Rights of European Council.
> All our prisoners have means and rights to approach a supranational Court to file complaints or open court-cases that are binding for Turkey.
> 
> Your "Guantanamo is Waldorf Astoria" stories you can still believe in if that helps you bolstering your self-perception of Human Rights and Democracy.
> And Abu-Ghraib probably was presidential suite in the Hilton Hotels?
Click to expand...


Bull shit but I expected no less from you and no one here even mentioned Abu-Ghraib which was a perversion and those responsible punished, Gitmo is not Abu-Ghraib nor has it ever been except in the anti-American propaganda of it's enemies.  
I also don't get my information from Hollywood.  
I'm sure if you keep spinning you might find someone here gullible enough to believe your bull shit but I'm not one of them.  Unlike you I'm not selectively educated which means I understand what the US has done, I admit all of our warts (real not propagandized or imagined) and I can acknowledge the foibles, failings and hypocrisy's of other countries and cultures as well.  It comes from being able to study and observe openly and objectively, something you seem unable or unwilling to do.


----------



## ekrem

Ringel05 said:


> Bull shit but I expected no less from you and no one here even mentioned Abu-Ghraib which was a perversion and those responsible punished, Gitmo is not Abu-Ghraib nor has it ever been except in the anti-American propaganda of it's enemies.
> I also don't get my information from Hollywood.
> I'm sure if you keep spinning you might find someone here gullible enough to believe your bull shit but I'm not one of them.  Unlike you I'm not selectively educated which means I understand what the US has done, I admit all of our warts (real not propagandized or imagined) and I can acknowledge the foibles, failings and hypocrisy's of other countries and cultures as well.  It comes from being able to study and observe openly and objectively, something you seem unable or unwilling to do.



It's not bullshit.


> The European Court of Human Rights delivered more than 2 200 judgments against Turkey in the period 1995-2010. Almost 700 of these judgments concerned violations of the right to a fair trial, and more than 500 related to the right to personal liberty and security.


Human rights principles need to be firmly embedded in Turkish justice system

The result are fines and annulment of decisions from Turkish Courts.
Our judiciary is subject to a supranational Court, and our prisoners have the right to approach the Human Rights Court in Strasbourg.

You wouldn't even want to know what Judges in Strasbourg would rule about your "Waldorf Astoria" in Guantanamo or your Hilton-Hotel in Abu-Ghraib.


----------



## High_Gravity

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit but I expected no less from you and no one here even mentioned Abu-Ghraib which was a perversion and those responsible punished, Gitmo is not Abu-Ghraib nor has it ever been except in the anti-American propaganda of it's enemies.
> I also don't get my information from Hollywood.
> I'm sure if you keep spinning you might find someone here gullible enough to believe your bull shit but I'm not one of them.  Unlike you I'm not selectively educated which means I understand what the US has done, I admit all of our warts (real not propagandized or imagined) and I can acknowledge the foibles, failings and hypocrisy's of other countries and cultures as well.  It comes from being able to study and observe openly and objectively, something you seem unable or unwilling to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> The European Court of Human Rights delivered more than 2 200 judgments against Turkey in the period 1995-2010. Almost 700 of these judgments concerned violations of the right to a fair trial, and more than 500 related to the right to personal liberty and security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human rights principles need to be firmly embedded in Turkish justice system
> 
> The result are fines and annulment of decisions from Turkish Courts.
> Our judiciary is subject to a supranational Court, and our prisoners have the right to approach the Human Rights Court in Strasbourg.
> 
> You wouldn't even want to know what Judges in Strasbourg would rule about your "Waldorf Astoria" in Guantanamo or your Hilton-Hotel in Abu-Ghraib.
Click to expand...




As soon as someone even mentions the genocide against the Armenians they are thrown in jail in Turkey, so much for human rights fuck face.


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit but I expected no less from you and no one here even mentioned Abu-Ghraib which was a perversion and those responsible punished, Gitmo is not Abu-Ghraib nor has it ever been except in the anti-American propaganda of it's enemies.
> I also don't get my information from Hollywood.
> I'm sure if you keep spinning you might find someone here gullible enough to believe your bull shit but I'm not one of them.  Unlike you I'm not selectively educated which means I understand what the US has done, I admit all of our warts (real not propagandized or imagined) and I can acknowledge the foibles, failings and hypocrisy's of other countries and cultures as well.  It comes from being able to study and observe openly and objectively, something you seem unable or unwilling to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> The European Court of Human Rights delivered more than 2 200 judgments against Turkey in the period 1995-2010. Almost 700 of these judgments concerned violations of the right to a fair trial, and more than 500 related to the right to personal liberty and security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human rights principles need to be firmly embedded in Turkish justice system
> 
> The result are fines and annulment of decisions from Turkish Courts.
> Our judiciary is subject to a supranational Court, and our prisoners have the right to approach the Human Rights Court in Strasbourg.
> 
> You wouldn't even want to know what Judges in Strasbourg would rule about your "Waldorf Astoria" in Guantanamo or your Hilton-Hotel in Abu-Ghraib.
Click to expand...


Well since I noticed you relied on Wikipedia in a past response you accept it as a viable source.  Interesting what it has to say about you prison system since the signing of those treaties.................

Human rights in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

I'm also beginning to suspect you work for the Turkish propaganda ministry.


----------



## ekrem

Ringel05 said:


> Well since I noticed you relied on Wikipedia in a past response you accept it as a viable source. Interesting what it has to say about you prison system since the signing of those treaties.................



Your Wikipedia article verifies my position of saying that our prisoners have access to a supranational court, that is accessible for our prisoners to file complaints and which has the Authority to overrule Turkish Court decisions and to fine Turkey. 



Ringel05 said:


> I'm also beginning to suspect you work for the Turkish propaganda ministry.



It's not me who is making propaganda. 

wikileaks.org

Overall, the Turkish prison system appears to be moving rapidly away from the stereotypes portrayed in the West. We, of course, cannot be certain that the Sincan prison complex is typical of the newly emerging Turkish prison system. If it is, it is indeed humane and advanced, with conditions *superior to many U.S. prisons*. We would encourage prison authorities from the United States and other countries to visit these facilities, to benefit from Turkey's experience and to counter the stereotypes of the past.


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I noticed you relied on Wikipedia in a past response you accept it as a viable source. Interesting what it has to say about you prison system since the signing of those treaties.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Wikipedia article verifies my position of saying that our prisoners have access to a supranational court, that is accessible for our prisoners to file complaints and which has the Authority to overrule Turkish Court decisions and to fine Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also beginning to suspect you work for the Turkish propaganda ministry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not me who is making propaganda.
> 
> wikileaks.org
> 
> Overall, the Turkish prison system appears to be moving rapidly away from the stereotypes portrayed in the West. We, of course, cannot be certain that the Sincan prison complex is typical of the newly emerging Turkish prison system. If it is, it is indeed humane and advanced, with conditions *superior to many U.S. prisons*. We would encourage prison authorities from the United States and other countries to visit these facilities, to benefit from Turkey's experience and to counter the stereotypes of the past.
Click to expand...


A US diplomat visits a Turkish prison.  I'm sure it had to be arranged by someone in advance.  The East Germans used to allow visitors to tour East Berlin by bus that bus went only to the "showcase" areas the East Germans wanted outsiders to see.  In route the buses windows were blacked out.  One Diplomat visiting what _could well be_ a "showcase" doesn't impress me all that much.  While the Wikipedia article did say things were getting better it also showed many issues and still had a lot of unanswered questions.  Sorry, not sold.


----------



## ekrem

We give all our prisoners access to Courts, and they can open a court-case in supranational Court, too, if they are tortured or want their case reviewed.
Nothing less, nothing more.

If you claim, your Guantanamo is "Waldorf Astoria" compared to the way we handle it, well, then you're wrong. You give access to judiciary for people in your secret prisons in Romania or Guantanamo, too?
Or you just declare them stateless and just shut them away for them to serve for your Lyndie Englands for private joy?
Just like the Thuna fishers and some unlucky dolphins who mistakenly land in the nets. Who cares about Dolphins?

Yeah. American self-perception with their "Waldorf Astoria" prisons and the bad bad Russians and Turks.


----------



## High_Gravity

ekrem said:


> We give all our prisoners access to Courts, and they can open a court-case in supranational Court, too, if they are tortured or want their case reviewed.
> Nothing less, nothing more.
> 
> If you claim, your Guantanamo is "Waldorf Astoria" compared to the way we handle it, well, then you're wrong. You give access to judiciary for people in your secret prisons in Romania or Guantanamo, too?
> Or you just declare them stateless and just shut them away for them to serve for your Lyndie Englands for private joy?
> Just like the Thuna fishers and some unlucky dolphins who mistakenly land in the nets. Who cares about Dolphins?
> 
> Yeah. American self-perception with their "Waldorf Astoria" prisons and the bad bad Russians and Turks.



Why do you throw people in prison as soon as they mention the Armenian genocide you cock sucker? be a man and answer the question.


----------



## ekrem

After all "they hate us for our freedoms" and "Saddam finances Bin Laden" and in reality "we're in Iraq to protect the Iraqi children"....  after letting the children hunger for a decade under sanctions.

Give me a break and come down from your high horse.


----------



## Ringel05

ekrem said:


> We give all our prisoners access to Courts, and they can open a court-case in supranational Court, too, if they are tortured or want their case reviewed.
> Nothing less, nothing more.
> 
> If you claim, your Guantanamo is "Waldorf Astoria" compared to the way we handle it, well, then you're wrong. You give access to judiciary for people in your secret prisons in Romania or Guantanamo, too?
> Or you just declare them stateless and just shut them away for them to serve for your Lyndie Englands for private joy?
> Just like the Thuna fishers and some unlucky dolphins who mistakenly land in the nets. Who cares about Dolphins?
> 
> Yeah. American self-perception with their "Waldorf Astoria" prisons and the bad bad Russians and Turks.



Deflect, deflect, deflect.............  You must work for the propaganda ministry.  
They need to reassess your usefulness.......


----------



## Hugidwyn

At the present time in Syria are more than 100 thousand Russian citizens. In Soviet times, their number was 70-75 thousand. 20-25 thousand came in the last two decades - largely at the expense of Russian women married to Syrians. To protect its citizens, we must. Perhaps even two fairly powerful warships are not sufficient. I think we did not stop. Perhaps at the same time in one form or another in Syria with the help of Russian experts will be reorganized air-defense system. If we put them to S-300, C-400, it will ensure that the Syrian sky will be closed for any air operation. Not sure what the regiment landed Russian marines. But perhaps it will be sent in advance of special forces.


----------



## ekrem

Hugidwyn said:


> At the present time in Syria are more than 100 thousand Russian citizens. In Soviet times, their number was 70-75 thousand. 20-25 thousand came in the last two decades - largely at the expense of Russian women married to Syrians. To protect its citizens, we must. Perhaps even two fairly powerful warships are not sufficient. I think we did not stop. Perhaps at the same time in one form or another in Syria with the help of Russian experts will be reorganized air-defense system. If we put them to S-300, C-400, it will ensure that the Syrian sky will be closed for any air operation. Not sure what the regiment landed Russian marines. But perhaps it will be sent in advance of special forces.



No S-300 or S-400 will change Syria's fate if foreign aircrafts enter Syria with the intent to do something Lybia-style. These targets will be destroyed first. 



> Turkey has spent $100 million to buy S-300V (SA-12), S-300 (SA-10) and Tor-M1 (SA-15) air defense systems from Ukraine and Belarus.
> The *U.S. also did this in the 1990s*, to develop electronic countermeasures against these systems.


Air Defense: Turks Buy Protection From Russian Weapons
These systems are integrated into test-simulation center of Konya Airforce base. 

S-400 is in serial production and first units stationed around Moscow.
Russia will hardly sell its newest Anti-Air systems to a country that is soon to witness some sort of regime-change. All hardware that is delivered to Syria risks being exposed to eyes that Russia probably don't want them to see.


----------



## Hugidwyn

ekrem said:


> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the present time in Syria are more than 100 thousand Russian citizens. In Soviet times, their number was 70-75 thousand. 20-25 thousand came in the last two decades - largely at the expense of Russian women married to Syrians. To protect its citizens, we must. Perhaps even two fairly powerful warships are not sufficient. I think we did not stop. Perhaps at the same time in one form or another in Syria with the help of Russian experts will be reorganized air-defense system. If we put them to S-300, C-400, it will ensure that the Syrian sky will be closed for any air operation. Not sure what the regiment landed Russian marines. But perhaps it will be sent in advance of special forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No S-300 or S-400 will change Syria's fate if foreign aircrafts enter Syria with the intent to do something Lybia-style. These targets will be destroyed first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has spent $100 million to buy S-300V (SA-12), S-300 (SA-10) and Tor-M1 (SA-15) air defense systems from Ukraine and Belarus.
> The *U.S. also did this in the 1990s*, to develop electronic countermeasures against these systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Air Defense: Turks Buy Protection From Russian Weapons
> These systems are integrated into test-simulation center of Konya Airforce base.
> 
> S-400 is in serial production and first units stationed around Moscow.
> Russia will hardly sell its newest Anti-Air systems to a country that is soon to witness some sort of regime-change. All hardware that is delivered to Syria risks being exposed to eyes that Russia probably don't want them to see.
Click to expand...


The Russian warships that arrived in Syrian territorial waters in recent days were reportedly carrying technical advisors who will assist the Syrian government in setting up an array of the super-advanced S-300 missiles.

Arutz Sheva ("7 channel", the Israeli radio station) reports that the S-300 system is regarded as one of the most powerful anti-aircraft missiles systems available.

They also point out that the radar system is capable of tracking 100 targets simultaneously while engaging up to 12 separate targets.

Deployment of the S-300 takes a mere five minutes and have a long life span with no maintenance required.

The system will provide coverage of areas both north and south of Syria which would be able to detect troop or aircraft movements towards Syrian borders.


----------



## ekrem

Hugidwyn said:


> The Russian warships that arrived in Syrian territorial waters in recent days were reportedly carrying technical advisors who will assist the Syrian government in setting up an array of the super-advanced S-300 missiles.
> 
> Arutz Sheva ("7 channel", the Israeli radio station) reports that the S-300 system is regarded as one of the most powerful anti-aircraft missiles systems available.
> 
> They also point out that the radar system is capable of tracking 100 targets simultaneously while engaging up to 12 separate targets.
> 
> Deployment of the S-300 takes a mere five minutes and have a long life span with no maintenance required.
> 
> The system will provide coverage of areas both north and south of Syria which would be able to detect troop or aircraft movements towards Syrian borders.



Hostile Aircrafts don't even have to fly into operational-range of S-300. There are air-launched missiles like SLAM-ER which can hit S-300 from outside of S-300's operational range. 
But no one is going to fire 6-to-7 digit $ Cruise-Missiles on these targets, these targets would be destroyed by ballistic missiles from ground. 

Like this for example:
J-600T missile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


2 possible locations where launcher-vehicles could be stationed


----------



## Iggy

Russia (Attacking Georgia, Chechnya, etc.) and Syria (Exporting Terrorism) have the true immoral stances. 

Syria is slaughtering their own people. Come on guys, wake up


----------



## Hugidwyn

Iggy said:


> Russia (Attacking Georgia, Chechnya, etc.) and Syria (Exporting Terrorism) have the true immoral stances.
> 
> Syria is slaughtering their own people. Come on guys, wake up



You have information turned on its head. It is at the instigation of America Georgia attacked Russia. Chechnya is part of Russia, where with the help of the Americans was organized by the terrorist insurgency.
Syria and Libya, Egypt and other Arab countries came under attack by terrorist gangs planned U.S..
Include brain and emerge from the zombies.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Ringel05 said:


> Yeah, like Russian has ever had the market on "moral" stance cornered.........
> 
> BBC News - Russia accuses West of 'immoral' stance on Syria



That's like a pedophile getting grossed out by a man that likes to have sex with his wife.



fuck russia.  They died 30 years ago and are trying to cling to relevance in a world that doesn't notice that they are gone anymore.


----------



## Hugidwyn

Two Thumbs said:


> That's like a pedophile getting grossed out by a man that likes to have sex with his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> fuck russia.  They died 30 years ago and are trying to cling to relevance in a world that doesn't notice that they are gone anymore.



We did not go nowhere, we're still here.
And when Americans see it, it will be too late - Russia and China will carry out a humanitarian mission on Disarmament last bloody and brutal U.S. empire.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Hugidwyn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's like a pedophile getting grossed out by a man that likes to have sex with his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> fuck russia.  They died 30 years ago and are trying to cling to relevance in a world that doesn't notice that they are gone anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did not go nowhere, we're still here.
> And when Americans see it, it will be too late - Russia and China will carry out a humanitarian mission on Disarmament last bloody and brutal U.S. empire.
Click to expand...


Go find your dope dealer and kick his ass.


he's selling you some bad drugs.  You're completely delusional.


----------



## Hugidwyn

Two Thumbs said:


> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's like a pedophile getting grossed out by a man that likes to have sex with his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> fuck russia.  They died 30 years ago and are trying to cling to relevance in a world that doesn't notice that they are gone anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did not go nowhere, we're still here.
> And when Americans see it, it will be too late - Russia and China will carry out a humanitarian mission on Disarmament last bloody and brutal U.S. empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go find your dope dealer and kick his ass.
> 
> 
> he's selling you some bad drugs.  You're completely delusional.
Click to expand...


In the history of all empires ended in collapse, it's waiting for the U.S..


----------



## High_Gravity

Hugidwyn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's like a pedophile getting grossed out by a man that likes to have sex with his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> fuck russia.  They died 30 years ago and are trying to cling to relevance in a world that doesn't notice that they are gone anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did not go nowhere, we're still here.
> And when Americans see it, it will be too late - Russia and China will carry out a humanitarian mission on Disarmament last bloody and brutal U.S. empire.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

Hugidwyn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's like a pedophile getting grossed out by a man that likes to have sex with his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> fuck russia.  They died 30 years ago and are trying to cling to relevance in a world that doesn't notice that they are gone anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did not go nowhere, we're still here.
> And when Americans see it, it will be too late - Russia and China will carry out a humanitarian mission on Disarmament last bloody and brutal U.S. empire.
Click to expand...


So, what insane asylum are you posting from again?


----------



## Hugidwyn

Ringel05 said:


> So, what insane asylum are you posting from again?



So fucking freak tell me how your shitty country is "democracy" to other countries.


----------



## Truthmatters

tell us your country is a paragon of democracy?


----------



## Hugidwyn

Truthmatters said:


> tell us your country is a paragon of democracy?



Russia already knows what "American democracy", especially after the elections to the Russian parliament, when you wanted to organize a "color revolution". Your plan did not work.


----------



## Ringel05

Hugidwyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what insane asylum are you posting from again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking freak tell me how your shitty country is "democracy" to other countries.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't know what a democracy was if it came up and slapped you in the face.  All hail Marx and Lennon........


----------



## Hugidwyn

Ringel05 said:


> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what insane asylum are you posting from again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking freak tell me how your shitty country is "democracy" to other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know what a democracy was if it came up and slapped you in the face.  All hail Marx and Lennon........
Click to expand...


American democracy - is the planet in flames War.






It is better to destroy a country than the country would destroy the whole world.


----------



## High_Gravity

Hugidwyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking freak tell me how your shitty country is "democracy" to other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know what a democracy was if it came up and slapped you in the face.  All hail Marx and Lennon........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American democracy - is the planet in flames War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is better to destroy a country than the country would destroy the whole world.
Click to expand...


You sound so jealous, your application for a green card or visa to the US was obviously rejected.


----------



## Ringel05

Hugidwyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking freak tell me how your shitty country is "democracy" to other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know what a democracy was if it came up and slapped you in the face.  All hail Marx and Lennon........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American democracy - is the planet in flames War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is better to destroy a country than the country would destroy the whole world.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

Hugidwyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking freak tell me how your shitty country is "democracy" to other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know what a democracy was if it came up and slapped you in the face.  All hail Marx and Lennon........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American democracy - is the planet in flames War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is better to destroy a country than the country would destroy the whole world.
Click to expand...


So you're saying we should destroy China and Russia.


----------



## Hugidwyn

Ringel05 said:


> So you're saying we should destroy China and Russia.



Weakly to destroy Russia?
Tell me how you destroy Russia it would be funny.


----------



## Iggy

Ringel05 said:


> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's like a pedophile getting grossed out by a man that likes to have sex with his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> fuck russia.  They died 30 years ago and are trying to cling to relevance in a world that doesn't notice that they are gone anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did not go nowhere, we're still here.
> And when Americans see it, it will be too late - Russia and China will carry out a humanitarian mission on Disarmament last bloody and brutal U.S. empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what insane asylum are you posting from again?
Click to expand...


Russia and China will carry out a humanitarian mission against the US? 

Hugidwyn is drinking far too much Russian cheap vodka.


----------



## Ringel05

Hugidwyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying we should destroy China and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weakly to destroy Russia?
> Tell me how you destroy Russia it would be funny.
Click to expand...


Vodka............ we take it all the away, all the Russians go into withdrawals and kill each other.  See?  Simple........


----------



## High_Gravity

Russia is a joke.


----------



## Iggy

High_Gravity said:


> Russia is a joke.



There is no method for the Russians to actually get to the US effectively. Well, outside of invading Alaska and getting bottle-necked in Canada. Yes, they have Spetsnaz who are well trained crack special forces, but these are not their regular armed forces who are weak and of low morale. Russia's regular military is still in complete shambles and is still operating on Soviet Era war machines.  Now the US spends more on its military annually than every other nation combined.  The Russian regular army is largely made up of draftees who are poorly trained and quite lacking in motivation.

List of countries by military expenditures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## High_Gravity

Iggy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no method for the Russians to actually get to the US effectively. Well, outside of invading Alaska and getting bottle-necked in Canada. Yes, they have Spetsnaz who are well trained crack special forces, but these are not their regular armed forces who are weak and of low morale. Russia's regular military is still in complete shambles and is still operating on Soviet Era war machines.  Now the US spends more on its military annually than every other nation combined.  The Russian regular army is largely made up of draftees who are poorly trained and quite lacking in motivation.
> 
> List of countries by military expenditures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Oh no doubt, I would put an all volunteer force over an army of conscripts anyday of the week, this clown is on here beating his chest trying to overcompensate because everything you said is basically true.


----------



## Hugidwyn

Ringel05 said:


> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying we should destroy China and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weakly to destroy Russia?
> Tell me how you destroy Russia it would be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vodka............ we take it all the away, all the Russians go into withdrawals and kill each other.  See?  Simple........
Click to expand...


Yes, it's really funny.
Hence, there is no other way to destroy.


----------



## Hugidwyn

High_Gravity said:


> Russia is a joke.



America is a misunderstanding and a mistake on planet earth.


----------



## Ringel05

Hugidwyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weakly to destroy Russia?
> Tell me how you destroy Russia it would be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vodka............ we take it all the away, all the Russians go into withdrawals and kill each other.  See?  Simple........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's really funny.
> Hence, there is no other way to destroy.
Click to expand...


Ya know, posting here won't get you a job with Tass or make Tzar Putin notice you so you might as well give it up now.


----------



## High_Gravity

Hugidwyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is a misunderstanding and a mistake on planet earth.
Click to expand...


Oh you really hurt my feelings there champ.


----------

